# Schwinn 24" cantilever frame



## prewarmachine (Jan 30, 2018)

Hoping to find a 24" schwinn cantilever frame. Cups in it would be great, but not needed. Just looking for the cheapest bare frame that's out there for a build. Would love to get this project going. Let me know what you have and what you want for it! Thanks!


----------



## prewarmachine (Feb 1, 2018)

Bump


----------



## prewarmachine (Feb 4, 2018)

Bump
Still looking for a schwinn cantilever 24" frame if anyone has one to sell. Looking for 40's-mid 50s preferably!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Feb 5, 2018)

hello I have this   24 inch Schwinn id sell where u  at I am a in Illinois don't know  much about it


----------

